# Blind Material



## birdog (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm going to have the wife sew me a couple custom 4 pole blinds blinds (similar to the Butch Green's, they're great). Does anyone have any info on where to get some quality camo material that would hold up to the everyday beatings that a dog blind takes? Hopefully a nylon product? Any thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## Kyle Bertram (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is one I found. I know Macks has some other bulk material available. Our club had some sewn up and they used 1/2" round bar welded with a U shape stake on the end.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kyle Bertram (Aug 22, 2006)

DUH...... forgot to include the link 

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-AVE3300S


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Wing supply has the best prices
I think it is just 
wingsupply.com


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Check vtarmynavy.com and search for camo cordura. They have great prices and cordura will definitely hold up to abuse. It's also waterproof and windproof.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

It's not camo but I just made 4 blinds using 3 poles ( Rebar) welded a step on them ( so they look like an h ) 
I used heavy canvas Dk Green Tarp 5' X 7' from a farm store 15.99
They have eyelets sewn in and I zip-tied to my poles
so I have about $20 per blind

Good Luck


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

BTW I have used several other materials and none lasted more than 1 season, the die cut nylon camo (Hunter Specialties), nylap, burlap all failed to withstand the heavy use. I expect the Canvas tarp to last 3-5 years


----------

